# Old passenger equipment on Crescent route near Atlanta



## MattW (Jun 10, 2012)

When coming back to Atlanta on the Crescent from New York last week, I saw what looked to be some old train cars sitting to the left (southbound) of the tracks just south of the Lindbergh area and literally just before the MARTA tracks came back into view. They appeared to be a few passenger cars and a caboose. The caboose and one of the passenger cars looked to be in maybe a C&O paint scheme while the other passenger car I remember looked like the old enclosed Stone Mountain railway cars looked before they started using open air cars. Here's a Google Maps link to the location: http://goo.gl/maps/nNq1

Does anyone know what they are and why they might be there?

BTW- I wasn't sure exactly which forum this fit in so if it needs to be elsewhere, please move it.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jun 10, 2012)

MattW said:


> When coming back to Atlanta on the Crescent from New York last week, I saw what looked to be some old train cars sitting to the left (southbound) of the tracks just south of the Lindbergh area and literally just before the MARTA tracks came back into view. They appeared to be a few passenger cars and a caboose. The caboose and one of the passenger cars looked to be in maybe a C&O paint scheme while the other passenger car I remember looked like the old enclosed Stone Mountain railway cars looked before they started using open air cars. Here's a Google Maps link to the location: http://goo.gl/maps/nNq1
> 
> Does anyone know what they are and why they might be there?
> 
> BTW- I wasn't sure exactly which forum this fit in so if it needs to be elsewhere, please move it.


At first I was just going to have you google Dante Stepenson, a local restaurant man well known for his private car(s).

But reading you again I think you are talking about more cars than he owns. Besides his cars are on the right going south anyway.

So I have no idea. But read about Dante Stephenson anyway, you need to know about him since you live here.


----------



## AtlantaRailfan (Jun 10, 2012)

I noticed these cars a few months ago when trainspotting. They are right behind the Post Lindbergh apartments. I live very close to them (the NS line goes behind where I live). I will try to grab some pictures. I am pretty sure the cars have some kind of structure built around the apartment side of them. I have thought about contacting NS to see if they have any idea.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jun 10, 2012)

AtlantaRailfan said:


> I noticed these cars a few months ago when trainspotting. They are right behind the Post Lindbergh apartments. I live very close to them (the NS line goes behind where I live). I will try to grab some pictures. I am pretty sure the cars have some kind of structure built around the apartment side of them. I have thought about contacting NS to see if they have any idea.


I think I have it....Matt was on the Crescent and I was thinking about them as seen from Marta. From the Crescent they are on the left but from Marta, which I am on frequently/ they are on the right. So I think it gets back to to Dante Stephenson after all.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 10, 2012)

Are they damaged or in operational order?


----------



## RampWidget (Jun 13, 2012)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> AtlantaRailfan said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed these cars a few months ago when trainspotting. They are right behind the Post Lindbergh apartments. I live very close to them (the NS line goes behind where I live). I will try to grab some pictures. I am pretty sure the cars have some kind of structure built around the apartment side of them. I have thought about contacting NS to see if they have any idea.
> ...


Dante Stephensen - there's a name that any proud Atlantan should know. That would make sense. I recall reading an article about Dante Stephensen in the Atlanta Journal some years ago. It mentioned that he actually lived aboard the PV _Survivor_. If so, I wonder if he still does.


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm a former resident of Atlanta who fondly remembers the original Dante's in Underground before MARTA construction. Dante has owned _Survivor_ since the early 1980s.


----------



## MattW (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow, Mr. Stephenson is certainly an interesting read. I found a picture of his "Survivor" private railcar, and it certainly could be one of the cars I saw along the tracks. Simply Googling "Dante Stephenson" doesn't turn up too much, but what I have found so far has proven to be fascinating, I'm surprised I haven't heard of him before actually! Thanks Bill!


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jun 13, 2012)

MattW said:


> Wow, Mr. Stephenson is certainly an interesting read. I found a picture of his "Survivor" private railcar, and it certainly could be one of the cars I saw along the tracks. Simply Googling "Dante Stephenson" doesn't turn up too much, but what I have found so far has proven to be fascinating, I'm surprised I haven't heard of him before actually! Thanks Bill!


He was also fascinated by crocodiles and had them in his restaurant across from Lenox Square. So far as I know it is still in business. Called Danta's Down the Hatch I believe.


----------



## como (Jun 16, 2012)

xyzzy said:


> I'm a former resident of Atlanta who fondly remembers the original Dante's in Underground before MARTA construction. Dante has owned _Survivor_ since the early 1980s.


I went to college in Atlanta in the 1970's and remember Dante's Down the Hatch when it was in Underground. In reference to the original post, for several years in the 1970's there was a single Southern Railroad coach parked on the tracks below where Northside Drive and Hunter Street (MLK)connected, and what I think was the old Southern Railroad office building. The car was always there. Could that have been one of Dante's cars?


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jun 16, 2012)

como said:


> xyzzy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a former resident of Atlanta who fondly remembers the original Dante's in Underground before MARTA construction. Dante has owned _Survivor_ since the early 1980s.
> ...


I do not think so though I did not move to Atlanta until 1977 thus never saw it myself. My thoughts might be a business car (though that would have been a sleeper). It could have been a set out car. That train has a long history of that. It may have been a spare if needed as extra or as a substitute.


----------



## como (Jun 16, 2012)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> como said:
> 
> 
> > xyzzy said:
> ...


You're probably correct about the business car. I looked on Google Maps and remembered that I would say the car near the viaduct where MLK goes over the railroad tracks just west of downtown. It would make sense for it to be a business car if it was near the Southern office building.


----------

